# planting



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Been planting for two days. Planted one acer of hairy vetch and about three acers of white dutch clover also got some sweet clover ordered. Looking foward to next year. Ted N Ms


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

That makes a very pretty mental picture...Clover is a wonderful thing to plant. I think that will abundantly rewarded for your efforts, Ted...I tip my hat to you, and will admit a bit of jealousy...LOL
Rick


----------

